# Solved: Change location on life at a glance tile



## Roadgiant (May 26, 2005)

Hi, is it possible to change the city weather location tile on the life at a glance tile?
I live in Manchester UK and would like to change the weather location from London to Manchester?
All I can find anywhere is the country location which is correct UK, but can't find an option to change the city.
Thanks RG


----------



## CoolBurn (Dec 5, 2013)

Like the attached picture?


----------



## Roadgiant (May 26, 2005)

That's it, just managed to work it out by clicking the tile and changing it there,thanks anyway
RG


----------

